# To indulge in a car purchase...



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 13, 2005)

I would get a Viper.









[Edited on 10-13-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 13, 2005)

YIKES!

I can't indulge that much...not yet anyways


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Oct 13, 2005)

Try the Dodge Charger.





[Edited on 10-13-2005 by Slippery]


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 13, 2005)

BMW M5


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Oct 13, 2005)

With that BMW, Adam can appear in a HipHop Music Video :bigsmile:


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 13, 2005)

Porsche 911 -- there is no substitute.


----------



## HuguenotHelpMeet (Oct 13, 2005)

*Metallic Pink Ford Probe*

I drove past a dealership in highschool that had this car on the lot. It was so pink and pretty! It's always been my dream car. At least they're affordable!


----------



## Poimen (Oct 13, 2005)

Adam:

I am not a big fan of domestics but that is a nice looking car!


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poimen_
> Adam:
> 
> I am not a big fan of domestics but that is a nice looking car!


You better not appear on the Hannity and Colmes show


----------



## Gregg (Oct 13, 2005)

When the car is around10 years old and worth about $800-$1000, thats when I buy them.

[Edited on 10-13-2005 by Gregg]


----------



## Poimen (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Slippery_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by poimen_
> ...



Why not? 

They wouldn't want to interview me anyways (I'm a Canadian!)


----------



## Calvibaptist (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gregg_
> When the car is around10 years old and worth about $800-$1000, thats when I buy them.



I have a 13 year old Honda Accord that I'd be willing to sell you for $500! It only needs a new muffler, a new transmission, and a new cv joint. You should be able to fix it for about $8,000.


----------



## Gregg (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Calvibaptist_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Gregg_
> ...



If it wasn't for the transmission, it would be a pretty good deal.


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Porsche 911 -- there is no substitute.



Except for maybe a 500 hp, 2006, Corvette Z06!


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Oct 13, 2005)

My car:






1994 Buick LeSabre. Only mine is a dark blue-ish green color and my brakes went bad on the way to work this morning almost sending me into the back end of a jeep at a traffic light. Only mine will be waiting for me at the bus station tonight to be towed because I am not driving it any further risking anything like I did this morning going to work.

But other than that, I like my car. I have two words:

CHICK MAGNET!


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> CHICK MAGNET!



My grandmother doesn't count!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 13, 2005)

These are for sale.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> ...



So what are you saying?

You wouldn't be laughing if you knew that it's got this cool sun visor system, where I can move the visor to the side window and then flip down this neat-o extra visor to block the sun in the front windshield. All I need now are those box sun glasses that are designed to fit over top of everyday glasses and I will be set!

Oh, and my power locks no longer work, sometimes my power window either stays in the up position or some days in the down position, my parking lights quit working, and the paint is chipping. Other than that the car has been a blessing (seriously).

I am spoiled by a car with working air conditioning, cruise control, and a nifty remote key chain that automatically pops the trunk at the push of a button.

Yeah, who's grandmother is drooling now, huh?



[Edited on 10-13-2005 by ChristopherPaul]


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 13, 2005)




----------



## ChristopherPaul (Oct 13, 2005)

I make it sound bad, but other than what happened this morning, the car is fine for what i need it for (driving 8 miles everyday to the bus station).

My wife has the nice car:








2002 Chevy Venture, WB Edition


----------



## tdowns (Oct 13, 2005)

*You guys are killing me!*

With 4 kids and private christian school and being a teacher, I'll be driving my cars till I'm pushing them like Fred Flinstone. My dream car right now is any many van!

Actually, my true dream car would be the Rialta, a very small sized RV that drives like a mini van but is a full camper....oh what a surf mobile that would be. Maybe in five years when my son and daughter are surfing with me full time I can ratiionalize a used one.

If it's within our means, no problems with enjoying life's pleasures......correct?


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Oct 13, 2005)

Dodge Charger all the way or a Land Rover. Blasting Mozart on the highway.


----------



## JohnV (Oct 13, 2005)

I wish they still had those "K" cars. I had one, and it just couldn't be in need of repair bad enough to take off the road. When I thought it had had it, my nephew drove it for another two years or more. It has a sewing machine motor for the power drive, but scream as it may, it could always take it and not breathe hard, eager for some more. It was a dandy "Reliant" little car.


----------



## Poimen (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JohnV_
> I wish they still had those "K" cars. I had one, and it just couldn't be in need of repair bad enough to take off the road. When I thought it had had it, my nephew drove it for another two years or more. It has a sewing machine motor for the power drive, but scream as it may, it could always take it and not breathe hard, eager for some more. It was a dandy "Reliant" little car.



Sorry John, but I HATE K CARS!






Well all that yelling made me feel better.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poimen_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by JohnV_
> ...









I had one of these. I inherited it by marriage. It worked out about as good as my marriage, sad to say.


----------



## JohnV (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poimen_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by JohnV_
> ...



Well, this isn't about theology so you can yell all you like. Its just hard to hear overtop of the screaming little 2.2 engine going 60mph. I remember that we always had to turn the radio down whenever we came to an area with a town speed limit. My wife used to say, "Its not that I have a heavy foot, its that the car's too light."


----------



## pastorway (Oct 13, 2005)

Chrysler?? 

Cry....slur


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGGHHHHHHHHHHHH.

At least it will look nice in a few years sitting up on blocks in your front yard!


----------



## JohnV (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pastorway_
> Chrysler??
> 
> Cry....slur
> ...



Ahh, see? That's where I have an advantage. My nephew who took over my car drove it for two or more years, but at least one of those "more" years was at local demolition derbies. Its his hobby. He also drove my Ciera in one, with "Thanks Uncle John" written on the body. After that car was too banged up for that, he still ended up selling it to a scrap dealer. Now the scrap dealer has it on blocks in his front yard, and the "Thanks Uncle John" has long ago been banged into non-existence. Meanwhile, my front yard is car-free.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 13, 2005)

Mercedes makes this car and markets it as Chrysler. My wife and I went to the dealer today and made an offer. They wanted 9000 more than we were willing to pay. We also got only 1500 less for our Honda Civic than we owe on it (it's a 2005). Over all we got a very good deal on an awesome sports car (I have never felt this passionate about a car in my LIFE) that Consumer Reports rated very high.

My wife is going to pick it up. Lord willing she will be back with it around 7pm or so. Pictures later!


----------



## tdowns (Oct 13, 2005)

*Nice!!!!!*

Can't wait to see the pics, more of your smile I presume!


----------



## Gregg (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JohnV_
> I wish they still had those "K" cars. I had one, and it just couldn't be in need of repair bad enough to take off the road. When I thought it had had it, my nephew drove it for another two years or more. It has a sewing machine motor for the power drive, but scream as it may, it could always take it and not breathe hard, eager for some more. It was a dandy "Reliant" little car.



My 5th Ave. was reliable like that. After 20 years its still going strong. I bought it when it was 10 years old and had it myself for almost 10 years before replacing it. I gave it to a man in my church who is still driving it almost every day.


----------



## Poimen (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JohnV_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by poimen_
> ...


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 13, 2005)

My wife went to get it and they all of a sudden said they weren't sure they were happy with the deal.

I am certain it's because I was not with her this time. Needless to say I am going in tomorrow morning to convince them that our original deal still stands.


----------



## Poimen (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> 
> 
> My wife went to get it and they all of a sudden said they weren't sure they were happy with the deal.
> ...



Yes Adam that is very typical of a dealership. They like nothing better than a woman to come in alone, play real aggressive and hopefully get a commitment out of her before her husband can enter the picture. Talk about undermining headship!


----------



## Poimen (Oct 13, 2005)

Just stick to your guns and let them have it. Seriously, they should not be able to get away with it. 

And FYI, I don't know about Pennsylvania, but in Washington oral contracts are binding. Maybe this is the approach you should take. But please don't use violence!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poimen_
> Just stick to your guns and let them have it. Seriously, they should not be able to get away with it.
> 
> And FYI, I don't know about Pennsylvania, but in Washington oral contracts are binding. Maybe this is the approach you should take. But please don't use violence!



I am gonna look into that. I called tonight and they said they would do the same deal and even drive the car to us tomorrow. If not, I am calling a lawyer to see what my options are.


----------



## Puddleglum (Oct 13, 2005)

That is SO frustrating! 

And that is also part of why I took my brother with me when I went to buy my car, even though it wasn't a dealership. (Plus the fact that I don't know much about cars, and I was going at night to look at a car in a place I didn't know and the owner was a guy I didn't know - I ended up being very glad to have my brother with me - even though Chris' car sounds like it might be related to mine!)


----------



## Craig (Oct 13, 2005)

The crossfire is a pretty car...fortunately Chrysler seems to be making better cars these days than they used to....also, thankfully, there is a 70,000 mile warranty.

If the deal goes sour, I'd be happy to buy your Honda for like $500.00 
Well, only kidding...except if you would, then I would be serious!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 14, 2005)

After calling the owner of the dealership last night, I recieved a call this morning to inform us that we will be getting the deal we discussed.:bigsmile: Leaving in 20 minutes to get the car.


----------



## Puddleglum (Oct 14, 2005)

Cool! I'm expecting pics by the time I get back from school . . .


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 14, 2005)

Not a problem!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 14, 2005)

Got it, LOVE it!

Real busy tonight, pictures later.


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Oct 15, 2005)

I wish I would have read this sooner, I could have given you my Chrysler friends and family discount. Although they may still be giving everyone employee pricing.


----------



## JohnV (Oct 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Got it, LOVE it!
> 
> Real busy tonight, pictures later.



So will you be taking it out for a drive, say, up Ontario way? I'd love to see you, and you'd be welcome. Of course, you'd have to take me out for a spin too.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 15, 2005)

As much as I like it I just may be able to drive that far, if I could get off from work...PAID.


----------



## JohnV (Oct 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> As much as I like it I just may be able to drive that far, if I could get off from work...PAID.



I'm sure the boss would understand. Knowing what a nice guy you are he'd go from  to  in no time.


----------



## gwine (Oct 28, 2005)

Here's a nice little number to cruise the nano-tech superhighway.













article at :

http://www.physorg.com/news7438.html


----------



## Herald (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Ok, I am not a car nut. Normally if a car runs good and looks decent that's good enough for me. But about two years ago I saw a car that knocked my socks off.
> 
> The Chrysler Crossfire.
> ...



Will it cause your giving to go down?

Are you getting it to show off to others?

Will you find yourself sleeping in the car instead of your house? 

Do have enough financial reserve to handle the payments for a while if you were to lose your job?

If the answers to the first three questions are "no" and the answer to # 4 is "yes", then buy it!

Oh....and I sure would love to take it for a spin on I81. I can be at your place in two hours.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 28, 2005)

1) My gving has gone up.

2) Not to show off, but I must admit that I like when people look 

3) lol, no

4) Not yet, but soon.

I've had it on I81 aleady! AWESOME!!!


----------

